# a little help please



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi guys im needing some help watered my plants on friday after repotting used molases for the first time and noticed a on the sunday that a few of the lower leaves on 1 plant were not looking to good is it a nut burn ? i cut them off it was only abt 3/4 leaves what do you guys think it was! i waterd again today using only molases and clean water so il check on them over the next few days any help would be apreciated.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks like a possible cal/mag defficiancy. Thats not nute burn though.  Also stop removing leaves unless they are completely dead and fall off. IME removing leaves when you have a defficiancy causes the problem to to spread to the other leaves faster. The reason the leaves are dieing off is the plant is pulling the nutrients it needs from the lower leaves and giving the nutes to the new growth. I use cal/mag withevery watering once they are past the seedling stage.


----------



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

should the molases not fix the deficiency i have a chart here, strange its only 1 plant oout of 6 and they all had equal amounts and i repoted all plants so its hasnt been treated diffrent from teh other plants 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

The brown leaf looks a little like you may have spilled the water on her when watering? The others...not sure. How far along is the plant? What's your normal watering habits?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 25, 2011)

Scotsman, i'm not too sure about molasses... it will give your plant some cal/mag but it has to feed the bacteria first and be broke down in to a usable substance for the plant. In other words it takes time to bounce back. I use cal/mag by botonicare and it starts working almost instantly.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, molasses feeds the soil, not the plant. I also don't think molasses will do much for you unless you're growing organic....I could be mistaken.


----------



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

im in 12/12 10 days now water normaly every 3 days depends really. i let them dry out a little then water but normaly every 3 days,
watered with B' cuzz nutes for hydro was told you can use hydro nutes on soil, i used nutrition & booster & stimulator with molases i used it before in smaller dosage in the watering before which would be 6 days ago now with no ill effects, 1 tbls of molas per galon and as i said all other plants are doing fine


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 25, 2011)

scotsman said:
			
		

> should the molases not fix the deficiency i have a chart here, strange its only 1 plant oout of 6 and they all had equal amounts and i repoted all plants so its hasnt been treated diffrent from teh other plants


 
If these plants are all from seed they can/will have different nute requirements.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 25, 2011)

I've never used that nute line but if you're useing chemical nutes then i would suggest using a chemical cal/mag not organic.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

I've not heard hydro nutes can be used in soil, doesn't even make sense that they'd make 2 types then? I'd be looking for soil nutes....


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 25, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I've not heard hydro nutes can be used in soil, doesn't even make sense that they'd make 2 types then? I'd be looking for soil nutes....


 
Almost all nutes say they are for hydro now a days. I use the FF trio and they  all say they are for hydro applications.  But technickly(sp?) i am doing hydro. there is no dirt in my medium, just because the roots are'nt under water the entire time does'nt mean its not hydro.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

FF sells 2 types, one for hydro and one for soil...you have the hydro mix. I doubt highly the two mixes are the same, and I have no doubt the soil nutes have things only good in soil while the hydro nutes has stuff beneficial to hydro. I could be way off, but seems obvious.

 I am addressing Scotsman's comment where he said he was using hydro nutes for soil. I doubt seriously they're compatible, so you may want to look into it before going on!


----------



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

I serched online before i used them Roddy and from what i can see you can use hydron in soil but dosnt work other way round


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

As far as watering, sounds like you're doing fairly well...water them fully, then let dry out pretty good before watering again.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

scotsman said:
			
		

> I serched online before i used them Roddy and from what i can see you can use hydron in soil but dosnt work other way round



Are you positive of this?? I am reading the B'cuzz site and see nothing that says this. I do see they offer both soil and hydro nutes though....


----------



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

the rest of them are doing just fine, pics of my grow i got seed of more than 1 person so i think i have at least 1 diffrent strain of plant in there is it pos to tell what strains? the on ein particular is straight 1 stem plant just looks doffrent to me what do you guys think?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 25, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> FF sells 2 types, one for hydro and one for soil...you have the hydro mix. I doubt highly the two mixes are the same, and I have no doubt the soil nutes have things only good in soil while the hydro nutes has stuff beneficial to hydro. I could be way off, but seems obvious.
> 
> I am addressing Scotsman's comment where he said he was using hydro nutes for soil. I doubt seriously they're compatible, so you may want to look into it before going on!


 

The label on the back of my FF fertilizer.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Read the labels from the other 2 bottles...Grow Big doesn't say this (and I don't have the third bottle with me). My guess is that that particular part of the trio will work with both, the rest won't. This is why they sell 2 types.


----------



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

think il probably leave of the nutes in all honesty and go with water and molas from now to harvest i mixed in some bone meal / blood fish & bone into the soil so i think with that and the molas that should be enough to see them ok  what do you guys think? as i only got the nutes in the last week or so and plants have done fine this far.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

It's pretty early to rely on the plant to be fed enough now to make it through, your gals will likely starve and your harvest will suffer....


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 25, 2011)

You are correct my friend. Its not on the grow big. i had to check real quick.



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> It's pretty early to rely on the plant to be fed enough now to make it through, your gals will likely starve and your harvest will suffer....


:yeahthat:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

I started a thread in the general section, I'm not 100% on what I am saying and want to be sure.

When I said it seemed obvious, I meant to me and I am in no way cutting anyone down here...I read that again and it seemed harsh, my apologies! I still believe there's reasons for marketing 2 types (hydro and soil)...likely because there's some things in soil that aren't in hydro, so the nutes need to compensate....and vice versa lol!

I would suggest making sure those nutes will work, then go from there. That may not be the issue, but if I'm reading these are different strains, then having the issue with one plant makes sense since not all plants feed equally lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2011)

scotsman said:
			
		

> think il probably leave of the nutes in all honesty and go with water and molas from now to harvest i mixed in some bone meal / blood fish & bone into the soil so i think with that and the molas that should be enough to see them ok  what do you guys think? as i only got the nutes in the last week or so and plants have done fine this far.



I think that would be a mistake.  Your plants do not even appear to have alternating nodes yet.  You have a long long ways to go and they need food t produce bud.  Molasses is not really a nutrient.

Keep your eyes open for hermies as your plants get into flowering.


----------



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

pretty sure 5 of the 6 are fem as they have white pistils so does the 6th one but it just looks diffrent thought maybe it was a hem, so do you think i should carry on as i have been doing and just buy a good feeder any sugestions? i have read up on some but im a complete novice so would appreciate the help thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2011)

Hermies are female plants that develop male flowers.  This can happen at any time.  Just because a plant is showing pistils does not mean that it will not hermie.  If you are using bagseed from good smoke, the seeds probably came from self-pollination and are genetically predispositioned to hermie.

Yes, I would get some good flowering nutes made for mj.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

There are lots of nutes on the market today, it's a choice that's hard to make! Check out the nute study here (be ready for some serious reading, but it's good stuff):  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463


----------



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

what do you guys sugest i get then? nutrients wise  
 i got the nutrients of the guy i recently bought my light from 
B' Cuzz,    nutrition / bloom / booster
Ionic,       boost 
Optimum A,   bloom

all of which is hydroponic i havent  used the th eothers only the B'cuzz
looking again at the ionic boost it dosnt say hydro on the front, so is the ok to use!


----------



## scotsman (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi guys sorry for being a pain but had a quick look in the shed and cam across this cheap feeder from the pound shop here lol could i use this it's a rose feeder i have attached a pic


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 25, 2011)

You can use any plant food with High N-P-K ratio, (but low is better than nothing) and trace elements i.e zinc, copper, iron etc.

Some are better than others with regards to liquid, or slow-release.

Hit your garden centre and have a look, anything that feeds tomatoes...

Swap the ratios for flower.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 25, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I've not heard hydro nutes can be used in soil, doesn't even make sense that they'd make 2 types then? I'd be looking for soil nutes....


In my experience with recent grows and friends grows, yu can use hydro nutes in soil without problems BUUT yu have to very carefully monitor soil ph and nute solution ph and watch out for salt buildup in the soil, which can be corrected by flushing for a day or two at the end of each cycle. That is why there are 2 different types of nutes. I would not recommend it unles yer in a situation that has yu limited. another good way to help with cal/mag def is by foliar feeding with a mild cal/mag solution. Some don't like doing it but I have had very solid results with floral feeding.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 26, 2011)

Without problems, but you have to flush when you get the salt build-up? So, is every cycle fairly regularly?  Not trying to be argumentative, but it seems these are problems and a newb grower shouldn't be trying to figure out self-inflicted problems? Not saying OP is a newb, but any newb reading this may be misled.

I still say there's things in soil nutes not in hydro and vice versa...I'd suspect there's a reason for these differences. Likely, I'm guessing hydro needs a lot more than soil?

I could be mistaken though and would love to be proven wrong!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 26, 2011)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> You can use any plant food with High N-P-K ratio, (but low is better than nothing) and trace elements i.e zinc, copper, iron etc.
> 
> Some are better than others with regards to liquid, or slow-release.
> 
> ...



IMHO, you'd be well off sticking to nutes for MJ...make it easier on yourself and leave the experimenting for when you're better skilled!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 27, 2011)

MJ is a plant, like any other, and requires nothing more to grow than many other fruits and vegetables. 

Any solid NPK ratio like 20-20-20 for veg and 4-6-6 for flower which is obviosly the same as 8-12-12, etc etc.

Only thing you have to watch out for is Mg, Sulphur, and Calcium as many chemical ferts either contain too little or not at all.

This can be sorted by purchasing some epsom salts or lime.


----------

